# how to work out how many weeks pregnant i am



## donna1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all im starting to get very confused.....how do i no how many weeks pregnant i am.....i had ER on the 12th of march.....and ET on the 17th of march.....so how many weeks pregnant would i be? thanks in advance on replies xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I think by the end of your 2 ww  you will be 4 weeks.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

your first early scan will confirm your date x


----------



## donna1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

i had an early scan yesterday as i had OHSS...on that scan it said 6 weeks and it was like a little bean in the womb...I'm really confused lol i thought i it was from the day of ER? Or have i got it wrong   xx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it's calculated from ET. Here a good calculator for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf


----------

